
LogDNA (YC W15) – Logging in the cloud raises 1.3M from Skype co-founder - chrisab
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/20/logdna-raises-1-3-million-to-help-engineers-better-manage-their-servers/
======
leeab
Hey! Lee here (CTO / co-founder) wanted to say thanks for all the feedback
when we launched in February. We're constantly adding new features weekly and
if there's anything we can help with, I'm happy to answer any questions!

